# Motorhome won't take gasoline ...help please



## brewer362 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ever since I have had this motorhome (1994 Fleetwood on Chevy chassis)it takes forver to put gas in it. I mean like 10 minutes for 3 gallons. I disassembled the fuel inlet pipe (its in three pieces) going from the gas cap to the tank. There was a little clear plastic ball the size of a ping pong ball. I am assuming that this is there for some reason such as in case of a rollover or something like that to keep gas from coming up the neck. the only thing I can think of is that the ball is supposed to float or move someway to let gas into the rest of the neck so it can get to the tankwhen adding fuel from the pump. However when I checked the ball does not have pin hole and it floated. It was however the problem as the motor home takes gas fine now. Has anyone ever ran into this problem? Thanks in advance...sorry so long.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

have you tried to "google" it? i may have cause i'm curious now?


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

*Gas tank fill*

I have a couple of friends have this problem 1 lowers rear jacks raise the rear higher then it will fill normal my other friend has no jacks he keeps some 2X6 puts 1 on top or other on both sides and drive up with rear tires I guess raiseing it higher helps the vent alowing fuel go in easyier.


----------



## brewer362 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok, I finally got around to working on this thing. The problem was there is a plastic ball about the size of a pingpong ball in the filler tube to prevent gas from escaping during a rollover and I guess to prevent thieves from syphoning the tank. I m not sure, but I believe that the ball is supposed to float when the fuel enters the neck enroute to the tank. I took the ball out and it takes fuel fine. There may be a hole in the ball or something keeping it from floating I haven't checked that yet. At any rate if you have the problem I had this is a good place to start looking. Happy New Year!


----------

